# Speakers don't work, but sub does



## JesseHajas (Aug 13, 2010)

So I just hooked up a subwoofer in my car. I also have put aftermarket speakers in the door, and rear. I used the same sub, amp, and speakers in my other car. The only difference is my head unit. The new one says 45w X4 on the front if that means anything. The other head unit I used was an Alpine. I can say the Alpine is much nicer.

So I work endless hours getting the sub and the amp in, and it finally works. Then, I started turning up the volume, and the speakers basically went silent. The sub still works and kicks great and I've tried messing with the head unit.

So should I swap out the headunits? I don't know if the Alpine will fit but yeah.

And I have a question, regarding RCA..there are red and white ports, correct?

The RCA chord I used had black and silver. I put black into red, and silver into white. That's correct right? Because my sub and amp work perfectly fine.

Please help, and tell me what else I may need to tell you.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the rca port question your fine on that.sounds like the head units built in amplifier for the main speakers is faulty.changing the head unit would most likely solve your problem.unless its a wiring problem with the car.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of car is it? Year make model etc.


----------



## sneakerplaya (Aug 7, 2010)

Did install an aftermarket wiring harness when you installed the head unit or did you install the head unit using the the factory's harness. I ask because maybe there is something wired incorrectly, I would definitley check the wiring diagram for your head unit and your wiring harness you used (aftermarket or orginal)


----------

